# Fishing, Something For The Girls



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

I would go fishing anytime with him

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)

@annemarievdh are you trying to kill us here  Stop posting all these gorgeous men

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @annemarievdh are you trying to kill us here  Stop posting all these gorgeous men



 Sorry stoods, I could not resist  He's just to gorges.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

Umm MY HOUSE IS ON FIRE !!!!! ??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)

you 2 ladies are such a laugh!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> you 2 ladies are such a laugh!!!



Nothing wrong with a bit of fun every now and then  as long as you don't over do it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)

Best meme ever @Metal Liz haha that's brilliant 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

Haha is that you in the pick @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)

Bwahahahahaha

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

Hahahaha smart man

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Haha is that you in the pick @Metal Liz



could be hahaha i love me some six pack hehehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)

ok girls...

here we go....


----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

Did you realize that the guys steard clear of this thread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)

hahahaha stroods, the ones on the right are cuter

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Did you realize that the guys steard clear of this thread



Haha good  This ones strictly for us girls

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

Ow my goodness!!!


----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

Ok, I couldnt choos so here are all of them...

https://www.google.co.za/search?q=h...v&sa=X&ei=4Mx0U_C2Lcmr7AbO64DABg&ved=0CCsQsAQ

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)




----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Riaz (16/5/14)

can the boys also have a thread like this one?

edit: obviously with the opposite s@x and NOT a thread with pictures on men!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/5/14)

i think you boys should do that - guy that looks and comments on a girls thread hahaha hey @Riaz

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (16/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i think you boys should do that - guy that looks and comments on a girls thread hahaha hey @Riaz




i have to check all threads LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/5/14)

Haha just make sure you don't get into trouble for it


----------



## Riaz (16/5/14)

this is what i dont understand LOL

if women post pics of half naked men then its cool, but when men post semi clothed women then its blasphemis and degrading

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver (16/5/14)

Well said @Riaz!!


----------



## annemarievdh (16/5/14)

Riaz said:


> this is what i dont understand LOL
> 
> if women post pics of half naked men then its cool, but when men post semi clothed women then its blasphemis and degrading



Hahaha you know the world is unfair and full of double standards. And we women do get away with more just because we are women

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> ok girls...
> 
> here we go....
> 
> ...


Just checked this thread - these are so well done!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (25/6/14)

Oky, I think it's time to spoil the girls again ...


----------



## Andre (25/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Oky, I think it's time to spoil the girls again ...


The birds are nesting.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (25/6/14)

Andre said:


> The birds are nesting.


Or they flew north for the winter

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (26/6/14)

Some more for you girls.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chop007 (26/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 5125


Ha, ha, ha, that is like the guy from MIB(Men In Black), the 'Ballchiniean'. Classic. Dig his Afro though, styling.


----------



## annemarievdh (26/6/14)

Hahahahahahaha noooo man @TylerD 

ARE YOU TRYING TO GIVE ME NIGHTMARES !!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (16/7/14)

Just for @Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vixen (16/7/14)

Om


TylerD said:


> Some more for you girls.
> View attachment 7192
> View attachment 7193
> View attachment 7194
> View attachment 7195


No!!! seriously....
crying with laughter...youchikas rock!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/1/15)

Girls!! Its time for some eye candy again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/5/16)

Since Rob has his lounge, I think us girls need to revive this thread... @wiesbang @Bumblebabe @VapeGrrl @Dominica







Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (8/5/16)




----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/18)

Eye candy. Hmmmmm


























Sent from the Netherealms of Hell


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Eye candy. Hmmmmm



Ronin from Stargate Atlantis!


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ronin from Stargate Atlantis!



Nope, Jason Momoa from Game of Thrones


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Nope, Jason Momoa from Game of Thrones



Also Ronin from Stargate Atlantis!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/18)

Okay @Rob Fisher I've never seen Stargate Atlantis so I had no clue

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Okay @Rob Fisher I've never seen Stargate Atlantis so I had no clue



Stargate SG1 and Stargate Atlantis are two of the best TV shows ever made!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Stargate SG1 and Stargate Atlantis are two of the best TV shows ever made!
> View attachment 127230



I have seen SG-1 - was my favourite show back then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (27/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Eye candy. Hmmmmm
> 
> 
> Sent from the Netherealms of Hell



... langhaarmoffie ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

